# Anyone used Aquariumplants.com's substrate



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Anyone used this substrate?


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a thread I started a while back. I have some later pictures and can post if you would like to see some. The growth has been fantastic.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rates/38349-aquariumplants-com-substrate.html
Gene


----------



## imported_beer (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes. My 55 gallon has aquariumplants.com's substrate and my 30 gallon has eco-complete. I do not see any difference in the growth of my plants. I did find that eco complete was easier initially- clearer water, less gunk, but that may be entirely a subjective opinion.

All in all, I prefer both these substrates to the laterite etc options for aesthetic reasons only. I am clumsy and I hated the red laterite peeking through moonsand everytime I did maintainance  Both have a matte black finish that really provides a great contrast to my plants. My orange laser cories look stunning against it as well.


----------

